# fischerreiprüfung



## Hoffie (12. Juli 2012)

Habe ich die möglichkeit über Anglerboard auf die Prüfung vorzuberreiten?|kopfkrat


----------



## Lightray (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: fischerreiprüfung*

Du meinst wohl, ob es hier eine Möglichkeit gibt die Prüfungsfragen zu lernen bzw. die Prüfung zu simulieren - nein, gibt es nicht!

Wäre praktisch zu wissen, um welches Bundesland es sich bei dir handelt. Für manche Bundesländer kann man die Fragen auch online lernen.

Ansonsten konnte ich in Baden-Württemberg den originalen Fragenkatalog kaufen, bei dem auch eine CD-Rom zum Üben dabei ist. Damit klappt die Prüfung dann auch fehlerfrei :m

Gruß, 
Lightray


----------



## mabo1992 (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: fischerreiprüfung*

Tante Google bringt mir für jedes Bundesland eine Online Prüfung zum Üben. Gebe einfach Fischereischein online und dein Bundesland hast zu 90% ne Seite wo du üben kannst bis zum umfallen.


----------



## xnfxngxr97 (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: fischerreiprüfung*

habe mich auch online vorbereitet waren zwar fragen eines andern bundeslandes hat aber trotzdem geholfen war aber nicht schwer die prüfung


----------

